# how much gravel for cycling a new tank



## Howzit (Aug 6, 2003)

I got a 33 with 3 gold fish, a plant and about a handfull of gravel from a different goldfish tank. how long will it take its been nearly 2 weeks. 
i heard from a friend that if algea starts growing, your good as gold, true?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know anything about the algea thing. It could mean the presence of nitrates but not sure what he is refering too.
Only way to really tell is to get a test kit and test the water for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates. I doubt it will be too much longer though.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

gotta run the tests.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the long cycle...no fun.
I would use a knee sock filled with a setup tanks gravel... whosever it was is going to get it back anyhow...in the sock..








keep the temp up to around 80...the fish are great addition.
i actually Have been know to throw some algae in from an older tank to a clean one. Maybe it's just superstition.hehe... I think it helps things clear up.

It may be taking awhile because of its size... but my last ten was done in a matter of a week. I used 100% water from established 30 gallon when I did a water change in it anyhow and added the fish at the same time.
I just took it down and put up the 130 gallon in the wall. I added all of the gravel from it into the "homemade' bio filter i made for it... It cycled in a week as well. Perfectly clear now. 
I do'n't know if this helps...but good luck.!!!!!!!


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

Howzit said:


> i heard from a friend that if algea starts growing, your good as gold, true?:rock:


 It's a strong indicator that your cycle is about to end or already has.


----------

